# Great site with cheap prices



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

There are some great prices on this site:

http://www.overstockbait.com/Muskie_Pike_Fishing_Lures_s/18.htm


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

There is a reason their overstocked Jimmy, those lures suck. I buy all my lures from thorn brothers. I would rather pay a small amount more for a great selection and customer service.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Muskies cannot see the pricetags on lures or the name on the top of the receipt where you purchased them. LK how many 50s have you caught again? Because there are several baits on there that have produced 50s that I know of (Musky Innovations Shad Clone, Savage Gear 4 Play, Rapala Gliding Rap, Tackle Ind. Super Ds). I have a photo on the Tackle Industries page of a large muskie (49") caught on a SuperD. It's labeled "Magnum SuperD Musky". I do not like their bucktails, but their rubbers are great. 

http://www.gruntmuskielures.com/muskiepictures.html


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend Killer,

That's what you're missing. No one asked for your opinion. MuskieJim was trying to be helpful and share info, the same thing you've gotten mad about in other threads. Have a little respect for people, or don't expect to get any respect yourself.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> There is a reason their overstocked Jimmy, those lures suck. I buy all my lures from thorn brothers. I would rather pay a small amount more for a great selection and customer service.


Well the expert has spoken.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Bahahahahaha!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

Well now... As an avid creek wader, I must say all the time I've used no name cheap baits due to fear of losing a $5-6 bait, the fish I've caught just have been fake. Either that or cheap lures don't always suck. Which is it?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I usually fish on the cheap end of the lake so the fish dont mind so much, thanks for the link.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> There are some great prices on this site:
> 
> http://www.overstockbait.com/Muskie_Pike_Fishing_Lures_s/18.htm


Another good source to bookmark, keep'um coming!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

backlashed said:


> I think you have to start treating those posts like spam.


I think you're absolutely correct!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Note: Some folks have to have the best and tell everyone and show everyone but that's their bag. Most folks like to get a deal now and then. For someone to make statements about a site just because they only buy the best is a bit much. That's kind of like going to the dance and saying my girl is so pretty and man yours is just plain ugly. I have had the best and the worst of things. The thing i notice about my best stuff is i hate to get it dirty, scuffed, or even use it as much for fear of the before mentioned. Oh, one more thing, this is free site and didn't cost you a cent to get on here and make your comments. How cheap can that be???


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

www.thornebros.com or www.muskytackleonline.com for great baits at great prices. I have tried to order from rollie and helens on two occasions and 2-3 days later I get a call stating most of my order is not in stock.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi MuskieJim
Hey, Thanks for the link. Some good prices on he Live Target and Savage lures.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

LK, I know that you may not believe this but many of the baits for musky sold at OSBT had articals and tv shows made about them (this was before you mastered the art of musky fishing back in 2010). They may not be the newest baits on the market but muskys cant read or watch TV. For a person on a budget (this doesnt apply to you LK) it is a very nice site to fill your tackle box with good quality very effective baits. 

It is understandable for you to have those strong opinions, just about every muskyfisherman I know went through a stage where they only bought the latest and "best" baits the people in magizines told them to buy.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Come to think about it I only have lures from a hand full of companies. Muskie innovations, musky mayhem, drifter, bucher, tuff shads, hooker & red October tubes. The first of fall I saw an episode of Keyes outdoors and they were trolling big game scubas. I ordered some and have boated at least 10 fish on them in not much time trolling.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I also own every lure manufacturer mentioned there. I actually got Big Game Scubas from the owner of BG tackle before they were even in production to test and report any success. I am not partial to any bait or lure manufacturer because I have seen the $8 mag shads from tackle industries outfish $50 Frankie baits. I was simply providing the link for anyone who may use some of these. The Savage Gear 4 play accounted for 7 river muskies this year on my rod, but I'm sure these are pure junk to an experienced Muskie guide like yourself. Ask Thorne bros for your sponsorship I'm sure you're all over their radar with your trophy tamer skills. Still waiting for the pics of your multiple 50s caught on your expensive lures 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

$8 for a Mag X Rap is the best I've seen anywhere. They might be saltwater colors but we've got some of the best painters in the country in SOMA so I might be ordering a couple more.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just ordered a bunch. Thanks for passing along that link Jim.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've ordered a bunch of stuff from them in the past. They will have a good Black Friday sale, so remember to take a look.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've ordered probably 6-8 times from Overstockbait.com in the past year. Sign up to their newsletter people, you'll get some insane deals. The one time I received a broken $1 lure, I e-mailed them just to say it arrived broken and to check their stock. I didn't want a refund. Next order I had $5 taken off by them. Great people. If they run out of an item, they'll call you to substitute or refund you. 

Packs of Yum Dingers for $0.99 each. Yamamoto packs for $2-$3. Husky Jerks for $3. I can't complain about those prices! Half the time it's just overruns or packaging changes.

I don't care about the price for a lure, neither do the fish. If a lure works, it works! Enjoy losing your $30 lure. I'll stick to my <$10 that work just fine. Some people just have more money than common sense or the ability to act like a decent human being. 

"If you don't use what I use, you're stupid. Now give me recommendations on what reel, lure, and rod to buy please."


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

I love overstock bait and tackle. I've ordered a bunch of lures thru them over the years. I even got some topraiders from them a few years ago, those never put any fish in the boat for me


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> There is a reason their overstocked Jimmy, those lures suck. I buy all my lures from thorn brothers. I would rather pay a small amount more for a great selection and customer service.


And out of all those nice lures you've bought, how many 50's have you got? I'm still waiting on that answer.........tick tock tick tock


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> And out of all those nice lures you've bought, how many 50's have you got? I'm still waiting on that answer.........tick tock tick tock


You need to take care of yourself Jimmy. If your game lets fish at a neutral lake, I will fish circles around you.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Soo much animosity... You guys need to hug it out. I appreciated the share... Spent about $40.00 there myself. Who cares if they catch fish I will have a blast testing them out. At less than $10 a pop who cares?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> You need to take care of yourself Jimmy. If your game lets fish at a neutral lake, I will fish circles around you.


And yet again, no answer! It's cause the answer is you have yet to EARN a 50" muskie. It's one thing that you can't buy or mouth your way off to get to. What is your biggest muskie to date? Just out of curiosity......How many muskies total have you even caught? 25? Get a life dude, talk to me when you quadruple that and multiply it by 5. 

I find your attitude and general outlook toward others hilarious. You don't know me or have any clue whether I can fish or not. You mouth off about catching 10 fish on scubas like that's some surprise? We got 25 fish IN A DAY on these baits before they were even available to glory hunters like yourself. All I know is you like to show pictures of your boat, have expensive lures, and catch two fish out of a lake and think you can guide it. That is hilarious. Honestly. I think you are the highlight of many peoples' day reading here on OGF. You are the next Pete Mania! Can't wait for you to win the PMTT like you claimed in past posts. I fish for me, not to post on the internet how many I got that day etc. Like I've said in the past there are many, many good fisherman around that don't post every pic of every muskie they catch. 10 fish in a day? I keep my mouth shut after days like that and enjoy the hot fishing for weeks before opening my mouth.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Jimmy, I am flattered your trying to make us into rivals. I have the upmost respect for you. I do think is weird that a lure manufacture would seek out a weekend warrior to test out new products. There is no reason to bash me all you have to do is accept my challenge. Prove it on the water!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Take it to PM boys.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Jimmy, I am flattered your trying to make us into rivals. I have the upmost respect for you. I do think is weird that a lure manufacture would seek out a weekend warrior to test out new products. There is no reason to bash me all you have to do is accept my challenge. Prove it on the water!!


You show your "upmost respect" in very odd ways. If you could keep your ego in check for more than 5 minutes you might not have people bashing you everytime you post.


----------

